# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Консолидация

## Енот

Ищу любую литературу, методички

----------


## pups23

Что было здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/j7valvi46

----------

Ka-lina (22.11.2012)

----------


## lara_vet

курсы по консолидации: http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/traini...rse.jsp?id=197

----------


## Latim

Ищу любую обучающую литературу/видеоматериалы/курсы по Консолидации 2

----------

